# What insect scares you the most?



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Vote!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate them all, I hate them all, I hate them all, I hate them all, I hate them all.


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Janniffy said:


> I hate them all, I hate them all, I hate them all, I hate them all, I hate them all.


Spiders it is then!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I think most bugs are actually pretty cute. But I sort of have a roach phobia.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Prometheus7 said:


> Spiders it is then!


I'm squirming even thinking about them - all bugs are creepy


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Butterflies / Moths


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ants. I hate them.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

June bugs. Theres a ton of them at my apartments right now and they are so dumb, i swear. I hate going outside to smoke at night because they are attracted to the porch light. They fly as fast as they can straight into the light and the walls, and then drop to the ground. Its like they have no control of how to fly. I can't count the number of times that they have flown straight into me, it creeps the hell out of me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Roaches scare me more than spiders. lol At least spiders don't go all over my room. I have roaches coming in my room a lot.  I don't even remember how I started to become scared of them. I think it's because I was staring at one and it made me jump like crazy. Haha. I do have a fascination with bugs, though.  I love to look at spiders when they visit my room. I have one in my room right now. It's been in here for 3 weeks.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nogy said:


> June bugs. Theres a ton of them at my apartments right now and they are so dumb, i swear. I hate going outside to smoke at night because they are attracted to the porch light. They fly as fast as they can straight into the light and the walls, and then drop to the ground. Its like they have no control of how to fly. I can't count the number of times that they have flown straight into me, it creeps the hell out of me


If the bugs I'm thinking of are June bugs then I hate them too, I think they crash into things because they're mostly blind. They creep the me out too, I didn't sleep in my room one time because there were a few flying around in there.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Crickets and grasshoppers scare the **** out of me. Especially cave/spider/camel crickets. Their long ugly disgusting spider/cricket legs, their disgusting appearance, how they jump so high and quickly, how their blind and are prone to crashing into me when they're scared. Oh my God one time I was laying on my bed and A ****ING MONSTER CRICKET CRAWLED OUT FROM UNDER MY LEGS!!!! I hate em


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

They all scare me, but centipedes might be the worst.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I dont like silverfish and spiders, things that can crawl on me when I'm asleep uke


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

potato bugs are the worst


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't like scorpions. If I saw one in my room, I would be scared.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I think June bugs are ADORABLE! They're so clumsy and round, with poofy antennae. Whenever I see one floundering about on its back, I always have to stop and help it to its feet. 

As indicated earlier, though, cockroaches make me scream and run out of the room clutching my apron.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

maggots

When I was a kid I went into my sister's room and had a look at her old easter eggs, they were covered in maggots. So gross. And we had one stray cat that we were feeding. She gave birth to 2 kittens. The first one died within a couple days because she wouldn't or was unable to care for it and the 2nd one got caught in the birth canal. My dad couldn't get it out and I had a look at it later on and there were maggots on the stuck dead kitten. Guess it came out later on cause when we finally took her to the vet to get her fixed they said she was fine.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm generally fine with most of them. Cockroaches used to be scary for me, but then I discovered the trick of substituting a less scary name (like 'critter') to refer to them, and suddenly they became much less threatening. Anyway, we don't really get cockroaches in Canada. If I see an insect in the house I usually just let it do as it pleases. It's not harming anyone.


----------



## Sain (Sep 19, 2011)

I like most bugs, but ticks are just nasty and anything parasitic for that matter.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Haha, when I was little I gathered up a bunch of patato bugs then put them the neighbors hair & told them they were hair jewlels. 

Grasshoppers, can't stand them. One jumped in my hair while I was sun tanning, karma perhaps?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

kkvantas said:


> How are you able to stay in the same room with a spider for 3 weeks? :afr


Haha, it's in a web. :b It's not a really big spider but it's big to me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sand Cricket.

One of these puppies came into our house when I was a little kid and scared the beejeebers out of me. :afr


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Spiders, one day I was going to put my shoe on and just had the urge to shake it first, a huge spider then fell out and ran away.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Sand Cricket.
> 
> One of these puppies came into our house when I was a little kid and scared the beejeebers out of me. :afr


Dear God, I thought camel crickets were scary, they can't jump can they?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Sand Cricket.
> 
> One of these puppies came into our house when I was a little kid and scared the beejeebers out of me. :afr


I've heard them called Jerusalem crickets or potato bugs but never sand crickets. I hate those things.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Other - parasitic insect: bed bugs.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Bumblebees...black and yellow bumblebees. I was attacked by them when I was a kid so now I'm scarred for life.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Centipedes/Thousand-leggers. They are all over my basement during warmer months. Apparently they keep all the other bugs out but damn they are ugly looking and can bite.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Technically, spiders aren't insects. If we're talking purely insects, then bot flies. Those things are horrifying. If we're talking about every gross creepy bug-like thing, then bot flies are still at the top along with any maggoty-looking thing and any worm that isn't an earthworm. June bugs are also up there, as well as centipedes. Millipedes don't look scary until you see them up close or see those giant ones. Also, pretty much every bug that's ever been in a Cracked article except for those giant blue earthworms. Those things are awesome.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mmm, insects.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Centipedes are pretty much the only insects that scare the living daylights out of me :blank


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Roaches, and I've never even seen one. BUT these are the worst:










Get these guys every summer here :afr


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

rednosereindeer said:


> Mmm, insects.


How ghastly! I think I'll just nab me a handful of those Ore-Ida crinkle cut fries on the bottom left.

*crunch crunch*


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

^^ that one group looks like french fries!

edited*oh ha you just posted that. lol


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Man I hate bugs. Especially larger ones like beetles. Ugh. I hate the sound they make when they hit the floor *thud* their wings flapping... it drives me nuts :no


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Mmm, insects.


This... actually made me hungry.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Disarray said:


>


^^ lmfao!!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Wasps >< as well as mosquitos and cockroaches... ugh...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

spiders, im terrified of them


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Disarray said:


>


Not scared. /flex No one in Australia has died from a spider bite since 1981, however, people probably die from being retards on ladders like this guy.


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

I hate them all (not ants, i think they're cute for some reason...), but i'll say spiders. Ugh, i'm completly terrified of them!!! >.< Having shivers only from thinking about it!


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Friggen Centipedes and Millipedes and Maggots!!!!!! Anything that has more then 8 friggen legs is a bloody mutant not a bug!!!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Cockroaches, especially when they fly about! There's something so creepy about them.


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Janniffy said:


> I'm squirming even thinking about them - all bugs are creepy


Try really hard not to think about roaches in your hair.


FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Crickets and grasshoppers scare the **** out of me. Especially cave/spider/camel crickets. Their long ugly disgusting spider/cricket legs, their disgusting appearance, how they jump so high and quickly, how their blind and are prone to crashing into me when they're scared. Oh my God one time I was laying on my bed and A ****ING MONSTER CRICKET CRAWLED OUT FROM UNDER MY LEGS!!!! I hate em


AHHHHHHHHH! 


Cheesecake said:


> I don't like scorpions. If I saw one in my room, I would be scared.


Never seen one nor want to!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Centipedes or those Japanese wasps(killer wasp)

We don't have any of those around where i live but they still creep me out.

Any wasps in general bothers me. I used to work in a Christmas tree plantation and we came across nests way too often.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Praying Mantis. I'm not one for fearing or being disgusted over insects but it's just something about the praying mantis that gets to me. Don't know if it's those big ol eyes or the fact that they sometimes eat other small insects.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> I've heard them called Jerusalem crickets or potato bugs but never sand crickets. I hate those things.


We call them sand crickets in the Western USA (Google it). I have heard the name Jerusalem cricket before. Potato bugs out here are a whole different bug. *shrugs*


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Dear God, I thought camel crickets were scary, they can't jump can they?


No, they can't jump. But they are big and ugly...very ugly. They're also very slow.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Spiders for me. I don't mind the little ones, its the big ones hiding around the corner of my bedroom. I also don't like bumble bees either. I've given that trait to my son who runs to his room if a bumble bee comes into the house lol.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

brandini734 said:


> Praying Mantis. I'm not one for fearing or being disgusted over insects but it's just something about the praying mantis that gets to me. Don't know if it's those big ol eyes or the fact that they sometimes eat other small insects.


I love Praying Mantis. I think they're cool. The woman eat the male after they mate lol.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Technically, spiders aren't insects, they're arachnids. Insects have 6 legs, spiders have eight. But, yeah, everybody just lumps them into the "bug" category, including me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

KiwiGirl said:


> I love Praying Mantis. I think they're cool. The woman eat the male after they mate lol.


I prefer pie or cake after mating, but that's just me.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Layla said:


> Spiders, one day I was going to put my shoe on and just had the urge to shake it first, a huge spider then fell out and ran away.


That's scary. There was a story on tv of a kid who put on his shoes and there was a black widow in it and it bit him and he nearly died.

I would probably check my shoes before putting them on but I have to draw the line to when it becomes paranoia :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm also scared of anything that stings and cow ants. Oh my goodness. My mom found a cow ant out in our backyard last summer. It was so big. They are called cow ants because they can kill a cow with just one bite. I'm so glad we don't get them much. It's strange because that was the first and only cow ant I found in our backyard. :afr Hope we don't find any more of them.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Cockroaches. They are fast!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*Roach*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mcdobrad94 said:


> Again, spiders... i despise them!


:afr Oh wow. That is so freaky! I have this weird fascination with spiders where I could just look at them for a long time no matter how scared I am of them.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Spiders.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Spiders, I have an arachnophobia..



Disarray said:


>


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Wasps!


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maggots scare me.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Not really afraid of bugs, but never seen a roach in real life but from a distance they seem nasty.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Moths, my god I hate those furry, "little" *******s...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not a fan of any insects. But I guess if I have to pick the ones I'm scared of it would be spiders and bees (Or pretty much anything that bites or stings).


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't call it fear so much as intelligent concern. I am highly allergic to insect bites or stings and have broken out from spiders that weren't even considered poisonous. I almost went to the hospital as a kid over wolf spiders which are everywhere and generally no one notices they got bit even though they look scary to some people. So I think I'm fully justified in worrying about where things like spiders and bees are located and avoiding them.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Hornets, wasps and bees. Whenever I hear those little buggers buzzing around I run as fast as I can :s


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like spiders win!


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't like bugs at all, none of them. Spiders and cockroaches scare me the most. Our old neighbors didn't have trash pickup for months so they had trash piling up in their garage and on the side of their house and we've been getting roaches like crazy. Terrifying indeed :afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went outside to feed the dog today and I saw 2 cockroaches in his food when I poured it into his bowl. O_O I don't know if they were dead or not. :um


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Spiders! I have really bad arachnophobia and just saw some of the pictures people posted on this thread  Guess I will be having nightmares about spiders tonight D:


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Spiders. :afr


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I have this weird fascination with spiders where I could just look at them for a long time no matter how scared I am of them.


I'm just going to come out and say it: I like spiders.










Hi there, little guy!


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

All of the above and then some! I hate insects. ):


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

With the exception of daddy long legs, I'm pretty scared of spiders.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Thousand leggers.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just saw 3 of these friggin things outside my house on the wall. Time to bust out the insecticide and do a perimeter spray around the house.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Cave crickets to be specific.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

ROACHES. There was one on the ceiling of my shower two nights ago and I flipped sh**!!!!!! Good thing it was in the shower though, I just made him go down the drain. But if I had had to squish him.... :eek

I'm fine with bugs as long as I can't see them, feel them, and don't have to deal with them.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

TheDaffodil said:


> Cave crickets to be specific.


Oh my god. I forgot about cave crickets. There were a ton in my old house's basement. I was scared as f**k every time I went down there. Those things jump any f**king place. I'd scream if they jumped. Gives me the shivers :afr


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mirror said:


> Oh my god. I forgot about cave crickets. There were a ton in my old house's basement. I was scared as f**k every time I went down there. Those things jump any f**king place. I'd scream if they jumped. Gives me the shivers :afr


We get them in our downstairs and the worst part is my bedroom is downstairs. -___- Once, one of them jumped onto my foot! *sigh* No one in my family understands how much they freak me out!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Wasps/hornets


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Once, one of them jumped onto my foot! *sigh* No one in my family understands how much they freak me out!


Once, I awoke to the sensation of an itch on the small of my back.

It was a cave cricket.

There would be no more sleep than evening, I had to stay up washing my sheets and comforter to cleanse them of cave cricket presence.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> Once, I awoke to the sensation of an itch on the small of my back.
> 
> It was a cave cricket.
> 
> There would be no more sleep than evening, I had to stay up washing my sheets and comforter to cleanse them of cave cricket presence.


:afr :afr :afr Ohmygoodness....


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

You forgot the scariest of them all....bees/wasps!!!!!! That's my choice. By far! I absolutely hate bees and wasps! I'm terrified of them  my fear of these horrid things ruins my life in the summer!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> :afr Oh wow. That is so freaky! I have this weird fascination with spiders where I could just look at them for a long time no matter how scared I am of them.


Scary!!! I have a spider/web tattoo. But I hate the real life huge spiders!!! The small ones really don't bother me. Bees and wasps are scariest though!! And actually my 2nd choice is grasshoppers/crickets... I dunno why but they just repulse me. I had a gecko once that ate crickets and it was disgusting. I had to go buy the can of dead crickets from pet smart. I couldn't deal with the live ones!!!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Earwig_on_white_background.jpg

Seeing bugs crawl on the walls in your basement growing up, at night, with only the glow of a computer monitor. It is creepy. And then you see lots of them when you go past certain parts of the yard with the mower...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> Once, I awoke to the sensation of an itch on the small of my back.
> 
> It was a cave cricket.
> 
> There would be no more sleep than evening, I had to stay up washing my sheets and comforter to cleanse them of cave cricket presence.


You should've just burned them, there's no way those sheets could ever be clean again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Spiders, no question. The smaller ones I can handle but the bigger one really creep me out. 

The pic of the spiders eyes on the page before made me scream like a girl & fall off my stool just now, lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm afraid of all insects, so this is a tough question...it's between grasshoppers/crickets, roaches, and spiders...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Scary!!! I have a spider/web tattoo. But I hate the real life huge spiders!!! The small ones really don't bother me. Bees and wasps are scariest though!! And actually my 2nd choice is grasshoppers/crickets... I dunno why but they just repulse me. I had a gecko once that ate crickets and it was disgusting. I had to go buy the can of dead crickets from pet smart. I couldn't deal with the live ones!!!


Haha, well that's a nice tattoo.  I don't like spiders either. Even the small ones but roaches scare me more because they go all over the place.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Out of those, cockroaches. Oh god flying huge coackroaches are the worst. It flew over my head and onto the coach in my bedroom one time. I woke my dad to kill it and I couldn't sleep for the rest of the night. That scared the crap out of me.

Otherwise it's worms/long creepy crawlers, maggots, and bees/wasps.


----------

